# black cockatoos and red kangaroos



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

this is one of those self indulgent posts where I feel the need to share a
delightful experience with others who no doubt may find it dull as dish water..........what can I say my life is a tad unremarkable

I live in semi suburbia surrounded by a lot of native bush.
Each day,in fact twice a day a small flock of black cockatoos fly overhead screaming as only cockies do at the top of their lungs.
Every day I'm as amazed as the first time I saw them.
I tell my dog who fully grasps my meaning that they are terradactals as we stand together on the balcony to gaze at these primitive looking creatures.
Sometimes they swoop so close I can hear their wings wooshing as they pass by.

These birds can be the highlight of my day,I often feel like screaming back at them......... wait for me.I'm so inspired I have visions of joining the gang.

Oh yes, yesterday I watched a red kangaroo as I sat here typing,grazing just beneath the escarpment.
He must have been there for over an hour until a furniture delivery truck drove by and frightened him back into the bush.
I'm hoping to see him again today..............not as yet


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

A Black Cockatoo and a Red Kangaroo...could be the name of a great Aussie song!

So glad you were able to enjoy such a sight.

Maybe we could see them, too...Wendy??? Can you help some gals out?

Thanks in advance if you can.
terri*


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

wow...oh, Shelly that is too cool.

GREAT description of the sightings, I felt like I could almost hear the whoosh!

TOO neat. 
Love,
animal fan


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Here it is:










(S)he does look cool 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

..and a Red Kangaroo..










Very cool too!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I wuuld like to live "down under" please 

Yes, critters rule.
Thank you ladies.
I'm on a posting rampage tonight


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Thank you ladies,I do get such a buzz from wildlife.Not quiet in the same way as Steve Irwin(the croc guy).

Yes Terri I agree,how about you work on the lyrics?be nice to have a hit single.

Dreamer your quote from Lord Byron struck me,well not so much the quote but the fact that it's from Lord Byron which my town is named after.The black cockatoos fly over the town of Byron 

Do they have cockatoos elsewhere?native ones I mean?
Mind you as lovely as they are,you wouldn't want to live next door to one.Talk about a shrill screech,they make me sound like a budgie lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

SIMPLY GORGEOUS...oh, bestill my heart.

This is kind of a gruesome story, but not really disturbing:
awhile back in my neighborhood (up near the Botanical Gardens, lots of wild life, lots of exotic birds flying free, see geese sometimes, etc.) there was a VERY troubling discovery of several mangled (and dead) pigeons at the edge of the park near a large street. I saw a couple myself on a morning walk with dog - they looked like (here comes the gruesome part) their stomaches had been cut open.....VERY very upsetting.

A little investigation by one of the wild life preservationists however, turned up a pretty neat "culprit."

Seems we have a small red hawk who has set up camp in our fair park....we've seen him a few times now....spectacular beast that dips and dives like a fighter pilot. He almost shows off for us, it's as if he sees cameras and goes into his speciality dives! Still sorry to occasionally see pigeons killed and then dropped like bricks, lol.. but when it's nature, not human cruelty, it's just part of life.

Critters indeed,
J


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

> Still sorry to occasionally see pigeons killed and then dropped like bricks, lol.. but when it's nature, not human cruelty, it's just part of life.


Janine Beware! Serial Killer on the loose!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

lol Wendy,if Janine should suddenly go missing we will know what to tell the police.............it was the serial hawk.

I can imagine how nasty it would be to find dead pigeons all about.

Hawks are fantastic to watch as they soar,glide and dive.
I often watch sea hawks prowling over the ocean,spotting their prey, rapidly diving like fighter bombers into the water,splashing up fountains as they cut through the deep blue.

Recently I rounded up Ruby(dog)and headed in a flurry down to the beach to see the whales.Rub had been ever so keen to see a whale before they all move south again.
Silly me,I was fooled by the spray from scores of sea birds diving after large schools of fish.
Rub was most dissapointed and suggested we wait and dig holes for several hours just per chance a whale came along .

All was not lost,I got to see my whale as I sat at an outside cafe at Bondi Beach on my visit to the city,I guess there is something in the wisdom of "it's when you stop looking."


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

Dear Wendy,
Please send Mulder and Scully if I vanish, that's all I ask. grin

Shelly,
I will be arriving in Australia sometime early next year. Please send me your address. I really don't need any fuss, just perhaps a nice cot on the sleeping porch. grin


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh by the way have I mentioned my other job

I'm employed by the Austrlalian tourist beureau.We don't throw prawns on the barbie any more.
We lure them in the northern winter by trawling likely internet sites.............those with hip,cool, and slightly crazy,nature loving types


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

HOWLING!!!

Oh, my GOD, what a find!!!!!

MAde my night!!!

LOLOLOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

:lol:  !


----------

